
19th-Century Museums Swapped Priceless Artifacts Like Trading Cards - dbasedweeb
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/victorian-museums-swapped-artifacts
======
Zeta_Function
Thst sounds a bit crazy, but then again those are still some of the great
museums so maybe they were doing something right.

I particularly love the wording here. _items Nichols defines as “a kind-of-
thing” of which a museum already owned enough representative examples “to
serve scientific and educational purposes.” Museums usually considered a “kind
of thing” a specific item from a distinct region, species, or people—a Zuni
vase for instance, or a Zande spear-head._

Oh a “Kind of Thing?” I’ll take two!

